# 92 vs 96



## bdaddy (Feb 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the major differences between the two?

Thanks, Alan


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

bdaddy said:


> Can anyone tell me the major differences between the two?
> 
> Thanks, Alan


Caliber.

92 is 9mm, 96 is 40S&W. Some parts are obviously different as well, like the barrel, extractor, mags, etc, but in large part the frame and slide are the same.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

What literal said. Only major difference is the 92 is a 9mm and 96 is a .40

It's a lot easier to find parts and mags for the 92 than it is for the 96, at least from what I've found.


----------



## bdaddy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## MPN17 (May 3, 2009)

actually the mags are exactly the same except for the capacity indicated on it, i have a 96 and it works perfect the with the 92 9mm magazine


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually, the difference is 4.


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*The 96*

tumbleweed I own a Berretta 96 .40 S&W and love the gun. If you get one, look on the CDNN Sports site ( its a firearms site) and they have a deal for Extra Magazines and Magazine holders. I got a set for 39.00. Two Mag and holder not bad for two 11 rounds mags.:smt071

PD Bill:smt038


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

James NM said:


> Actually, the difference is 4.


LOL :anim_lol:


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

The slides are actually slightly different in several dimensions, one of which is the bolt face dimension.


----------

